# Die Levelstoppgilde "New Beginning" stellt sich vor



## Luceus (23. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Mitspielerinnen und Mitspieler,

am 02.10.2011 wurde die Gilde "New Beginning" auf dem PvP-Realm Arthas gegründet. Diese Gilde ist eine Levelstoppgilde und hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht den gesamten Content von WoW nochmals zu erleben. Dabei wollen wir jedoch nach dem Motto verfahren: "Der Weg ist das Ziel". 
Bei uns ist die oberste Devise alles in Ruhe und gemeinsam zu machen, seien es nun Dungeonerfolge, PvP oder Quests. 
Dabei werden Levelstopps durchgeführt, die dafür sorgen, dass wir immer zusammenbleiben können und stets den Content gemeinsam erleben können. Auf den Leveln 60, 70, 80 und 85 sollen längere Levelstopps stattfinden, die durchaus mehrere Monate dauern könnten. Schließlich soll optimal der Endcontent bestritten werden.
Der derzeitige Levelstopp liegt bei 60. 

Weiterhin ist dies eine Gilde für Erwachsene.
Hierbei ist kein spezielles Alter oder eine Altersbeschränkung gemeint, viel mehr ist es eine gewisse geistige Reife und die Verpflichtungen des Alltags. Denn unser reales Leben hat immer vorrang vor WoW.
Dieses Gilde soll sich also speziell an Berufstätige, Familien und andere richten, die im Vordergrund den Spielspaß sehen, selbst aber nie die Zeit in die typischen Gilden investieren konnten.


Jeder der sich mit der Philosophie unsere Gilde identifizieren kann ist willkommen. Wir wollen einfach nur mit Gleichgesinnten ohne viel Ärger spielen und Spaß haben. 


Über eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum würden wir uns sehr freuen. Weiterhin sind dort auch weitere Informationen und unsere Gildenregeln.
Erreichbar sind wir unter: http://www.new-beginning.de/


Update: Wir sind momentan im 60er Content aktiv und töten dort fleißig die Bosse. Der Geschmolzene Kern und die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj sind geschafft und effektiv auf Farmstatus^^
Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter, die sich uns anschließen wollen.



Grüße
die Gildenleitung


----------



## Luceus (2. Januar 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update:

Seit dem 01.01.2012 haben wir unser Levelcap auf Stufe 60 angehoben. Dementsprechend sind wir wieder fleißig am leveln.
Wer noch Interesse an unsere Gildenidee hat und es für ihn kein Problem ist zu uns aufzuschließen, kann sich gerne bei uns im Forum bewerben.


Grüße
die Gildenleitung


----------



## Luceus (21. März 2012)

Es gibt noch ein weitere Update:

Wir sind immer noch auf Level 60 und bestreiten momentan den den dortigen Raidcontent. Den Geschmolzenen Kern und die Ruinen von Ahn'Qiraj wurden von uns erfolgreich gemeistert.

Für den Pechschwingenhort und den Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj suchen wir noch Mitglieder, die nicht nur bereit sind, diese Raidinstanzen mit uns zu meistern, sondern auch ein generelles Interesse an der Gildenphilosophie haben und sich damit identifizieren können.

Schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer neuen Gildenhomepage vorbei: http://www.new-beginning.de/


----------



## Luceus (10. Juni 2012)

Wieder einmal neue Informationen: Am 01. Juni sind wir in die Scherbenwelt übergegangen. Dort wird es die Levelstopps von 65 - 69 - 70 geben. Momentaner Levelstopp ist demzufolge 65. Wer sich uns noch anschließen will und bereit ist sich in einer netten Gemeinschaft einzubringen, ist herzlich willkommen.

Ich hoffe, dass neue Leute uns kennen lernen wollen.


Grüße
Luceus


----------

